# Fighter's real heights,pics inside



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

I've often been surprised about how much the UFC exaggerates heights.It doesn't matter that they're smaller than the UFC makes out, in fact it makes fighters like Randy Coutures evenmore impressive.

JDS growing to 6'4 and Cain to 6'2 when he is closer to 6'0 promted me to start the thread.

I've met Couture (first pic) and I'm 6'0 exactly, measured plenty of times. I'd guess Randy to be abbout 5'10 tops. He's the same height as 5'9 James Toney, and quite a bit shorter than Machida who I think is 6'0 but listed at 6'1. He's also taller than 6'2 listed Cain.

Met a few others - Akiyama, Maynard, Munoz all a bit shorter than Randy, Mark Hunt definitely not 5'10.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

the Tale of the tape is always off. I even saw Cain listed at 6'4 against Junior somewhere during the lead up to the fight. It was ridiculous, you watch them stand next to eachother, Cain is probably 6', I wouldn't be surprised with JDS at 6'4. They used to pretend Carwin was 6'3, he's barely 6'.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

El Bresko said:


> the Tale of the tape is always off. I even saw Cain listed at 6'4 against Junior somewhere during the lead up to the fight. It was ridiculous, you watch them stand next to eachother, Cain is probably 6', I wouldn't be surprised with JDS at 6'4. They used to pretend Carwin was 6'3, he's barely 6'.


Agree completely









vs machida









vs 5'9 James Toney









If Fedor is a bit shorter than Randy it makes him more like 5'9 than 5'11


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Relax with the double, triple and quadruple posting please.

Press edit on your initial post and you can add any additional information or pictures that you deem necessary.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

I cant because the pics only show up as text? Is there a way to post ones that preview in one post? If so how do I do it?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Reflex said:


> I cant because the pics only show up as text? Is there a way to post ones that preview in one post? If so pls adise, thanks!


Host. the pics on photobucket or something or at worst, just link them from their original source.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

definitely just link their original source. 

All you have to do is copy the url of the image and paste it in the text box that opens after you click on the little icon with the mountains in between the speech bubble and the hyperlink icons.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Ive fixed your first post with all the images.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

When i was looking for that Randy/Machida image I saw the original fight screen and it listed Randy as 6'2 and Machida as 6'1.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

its the same way in every sport. Even in college. High school coaches do the same thing when they are trying to get colleges to look at their players.. Why? No idea...


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I've met Randy in person. I'm 6'3 &3/4. I'd say Randy is at least 6'1. 

I was also 5 feet from Brendan Schaub in Toronto at UFC 152 (he was there to watch the fights) and was doing a community works program that week. He looks to be at least 6'3 and he's listed at 6'4.

I literally rubbed shoulders with Dan Hardy at UFC 129 going past Joe Ferraro's booth. No way that guy is 6 foot. He's 5'9 or 5'10 at most. Maybe they add the mohawk to his height?


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

I've heard from many sources that Anderson Silva is taller than what the UFC lists him.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Ryan1522 said:


> I've met Randy in person. I'm 6'3 &3/4. I'd say Randy is at least 6'1.
> 
> I was also 5 feet from Brendan Schaub in Toronto at UFC 152 (he was there to watch the fights) and was doing a community works program that week. He looks to be at least 6'3 and he's listed at 6'4.
> 
> I literally rubbed shoulders with Dan Hardy at UFC 129 going past Joe Ferraro's booth. No way that guy is 6 foot. He's 5'9 or 5'10 at most. Maybe they add the mohawk to his height?


Lol.. U can't see the pics above with 5'9 toney and machida way taller than him?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Reflex said:


> Lol.. U can't see the pics above with 5'9 toney and machida way taller than him?


I didn't need a pic when I was shaking his hand eye to eye with him.


----------



## Reflex (Nov 9, 2012)

Ryan1522 said:


> I didn't need a pic when I was shaking his hand eye to eye with him.


Mmm well you have no photo proof like I do on my first post, don't worry if youthink he's 6'1 you probably got ur own height all wrong I'm 3-4 inches taller than him there clearly, you're.probably my height 

Ignore toney being his height


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

This is weird. Why would UFC lie about height, weight etc? In WWE it is understandable, they like to make out their wrestlers are all superhuman, but in a legitimate sport? Don't get it.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> This is weird. Why would UFC lie about height, weight etc? In WWE it is understandable, they like to make out their wrestlers are all superhuman, but in a legitimate sport? Don't get it.


As much as it is a sport, it still has to make money. Whereas you and I will watch every fight put on for us. Those not as interested are more likely to buy a PPV or watch a free fight if they hear its two 6'4 beasts going at it, rather than two 6 ft guys.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

anderton46 said:


> As much as it is a sport, it still has to make money. Whereas you and I will watch every fight put on for us. Those not as interested are more likely to buy a PPV or watch a free fight if they hear its two 6'4 beasts going at it, rather than two 6 ft guys.


I get your point. Do the casual fans really think like that though? I mean, yeah you seem to be spot on in regards to why they do it, I just think that a would a one inch difference in height really affect PPV buy rates that much? If history has proven me wrong then fair play. Its just not something that has ever bothered me. If I was a casual, I'd want to see the best of the best, regardless of their stats.


----------

